# Kommentare zu "Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht"



## Aali-Barba (9. August 2005)

#6 |good:  #6 


Mir fallen da auf den ersten Blick zwei Threads ein. 

In dem einem geht es um, wie ich meine, recht dubiose Methoden bei E-bay, wo Artikel auf den ersten Blick günstig, jedoch unter dem Licht der AGBs betrachtet plötzlich doch wieder nicht so günstig sind, in dem anderen Fall hat jemand seiner Meinung nach schlechte Schnur bekommen und wurde unfreundlich bedient, wie er meint. 

Wenn man es vernünftig formuliert, kann man im Prinzip beides hier beklagen, denn dazu ist dieses Board unter anderem auch da, nämlich Erfahrungsautausch, Verbraucherberatung, Warnung, Empfehlung. 

Ich hatte auch seinerzeit schlechte Erfahrungen in einem gewissen Laden in Duisburg gemacht, die meiner Meinung nach einzig und alleine auf die Art und Weise des Umganges des Verkäufers mit der Kundschaft rückführbar waren. Diese Erfahrung wurde mir von einigen anderen Betsätigt, die dort ebenfalls mal im Laden waren und ich habe auch seinerzeit keinen Hehl daraus gemacht, dass dieser Verkäufer nach meinem Eindruck dem Laden dort den Ruf versaut. 

Ich finde nichts Falsches daran, wenn man sagt, im Laden XY sollte man darauf achten, dass man nicht an den-und-den Verkäufer gerät, denn der wirkt mir, als hätte er irgendwie nie seinen Tag. Genauso finde ich es völlig legal, wenn ich zum Beispiel sage, dass die Geschäftsmethoden der Firma Backofenkamin oder wie auch immer, in meinen Augen recht dubios und untransparent sind und sie meiner Meinung nach als Zielsetzung haben, dass man auf den ersten Blick einen günstigen Preis wittert und die Firma über die AGBs alles daran setzt, doch noch ihren Schnitt zu machen, indem sie meiner Meinung nach darauf hofft, dass dieser Verweis überlesen wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Das alles zu sagen ist nicht das Problem.
Das Problem ist wie sagt man es, um keine Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen.
Daher oben genannte Tipps beachten!


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

stimmt, mir fällt auch so der ein oder andre Thread ein. Da wird sich schon mal gewaltig im (Schreib-)Ton vergriffen.
Es kommt immer drauf an "WIE" man es sagt (schreibt). Meine geliebte Oma sagte früher schon immer: "Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus!"
Wenn ich auf einen z. B. Verkäufer im Laden zugehe und nur weil ich meine Tage habe, den zusammenfalte, weil mir zudem nicht gefällt, dass er Turnschuhe trägt, muss ich damit rechnen, dass er mich nicht angrinst und sich für meine unverschämten Äusserungen auch noch bedankt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich auf einen z. B. Verkäufer im Laden zugehe und nur weil ich meine Tage habe, den zusammenfalte, weil mir zudem nicht gefällt, dass er Turnschuhe trägt, muss ich damit rechnen, dass er mich nicht angrinst und sich für meine unverschämten Äusserungen auch noch bedankt.


 
Dieses Problem tritt aber doch nur periodisch auf, oder :q


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Problem tritt aber doch nur periodisch auf, oder :q


deswegen geh ich in der Zeit meistens auch erst gar nicht einkaufen


----------



## ralle (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Fein geschrieben Thomas !!

Wenn sich alle etwas daran halten kann man solche Probs auch hier diskutieren, und das auf einer sachlichen und ruhigen Ebene.
Klar schlagen die Emotionen schon mal hoch - aber auch wenns schwerfällt bitte vor der Enter Taste nochmal lesen und sacken lassen !!!

Das bringt nicht so viel Ärger und erleichtert uns Mods ungemein das Boardleben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> Das bringt nicht so viel Ärger und erleichtert uns Mods ungemein das Boardleben


Darum gehts!!


----------



## peterSbizarre (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@thomas 

ich habe mir eben auch mal meine freie meinung gebildet und verstehe diesen thread als reaktion auf eine oder mehrere händlerkritiken, die in letzter zeit im board auftraten. 
in einem bestimmten thread wurden postings durch mods korrigiert, was aus membersicht ungerechtfertigt erschien, da keine eindeutige verletzung der boardregeln vorlag.
da sich der betreiber aber vorbehält threads, postings und dergleichen gem. §4(1) der boardregeln zu schließen, zu verschieben und teilweise zu löschen, war das ganze doch völlig in ordnung und ich frage mich warum hier dieser nachruf stattfindet... 
als hinweis auf den selbstschutz der mitglieder? die mitglieder handeln doch,wiederum laut boardregeln, eigenverantwortlich, darum können sie doch selbst entscheiden in wie weit sie sich schützen möchten oder nicht!?


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt, mir fällt auch so der ein oder andre Thread ein. Da wird sich schon mal gewaltig im (Schreib-)Ton vergriffen.
> Es kommt immer drauf an "WIE" man es sagt (schreibt). Meine geliebte Oma sagte früher schon immer: "Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus!"
> Wenn ich auf einen z. B. Verkäufer im Laden zugehe und nur weil ich meine Tage habe, den zusammenfalte, weil mir zudem nicht gefällt, dass er Turnschuhe trägt, muss ich damit rechnen, dass er mich nicht angrinst und sich für meine unverschämten Äusserungen auch noch bedankt.



Wo hast Du das denn schon mitbekommen? Klingt ja echt fies.


----------



## ralle (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				peterSbizarre schrieb:
			
		

> @thomas
> 
> da sich der betreiber aber vorbehält threads, postings und dergleichen gem. §4(1) der boardregeln zu schließen, zu verschieben und teilweise zu löschen, war das ganze doch völlig in ordnung und ich frage mich warum hier dieser nachruf stattfindet...
> als hinweis auf den selbstschutz der mitglieder? die mitglieder handeln doch,wiederum laut boardregeln, eigenverantwortlich, darum können sie doch selbst entscheiden in wie weit sie sich schützen möchten oder nicht!?






Aber sie nutzen dazu eine Plattform und das ist hier nunmal das Anglerboard !!

Das Anglerboard hat ja einen Betreiber -- und dieser muß im Endeffekt dafür gerade stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@ Peter:
Erstens:
Keine Reaktion auf Händlerkritiken sondern auf den verwendeten Stil eingier.
Zweitens:
Kein Nachruf, sondern ein Aufruf bei solchen Themen seinen Stil zu beachten.
Drittens: 
Es ist wesentlich einfacher für alle Mods, wenn sie nicht schliessen, löschen oder editieren müssen, weil die Member so klug sind, gar nicht erst einen entsprechend anfechtbaren Stil zu schreiben.
Viertens:
Auch wenn die Member eigenverantwortlich handeln, muß der Betreiber trotzdem aufpassen. Denn auch wenn die Eigenverantwortung der Mitglieder da ist, müßte man als Betreiber im entsprechenden Falle dann die entsandenen Kosten beim verursachenden Mitglied einklagen - das kann ernsthaft niemand wollen. 
Und um das für die Mods einfacher zu machen, dazu soll dieser Aufruf dienen.

Wir könnten ja mal drüber nachdenken, eine Gebühr für zu editierende Beiträge zu erheben, da dürfte genug zusammen kommen, damit sich die Modmannschaft einen schönen Abend machen könnte ))


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Das Anglerboard hat ja einen Betreiber -- und dieser muß im Endeffekt dafür gerade stehen.


 
Das glaube ich nicht uneingeschränkt.

Es gibt z.B. Auto-Boards in denen kräftig gegen Marken, Händler und auch Werkstätten gewettert werden.

Und dort ist es klar, dass es Meinungen, egal wie hart diese ausgedrückt werden, von Einzelpersonen sind.

Wie übrigens bei Leserbriefen in Zeitungen auch, die ausdrücklich nicht die Meinung der Herausgeber widerspiegeln und rechtlich wenn überhaupt, den Schreiber treffen ...

Für mich ist ein Board da, dass man auch seine Emotionen loswerden kann und nicht jeder trifft halt den hier genehmen (genehmigten) Ton.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> Das glaube ich nicht uneingeschränkt.


Glauben ist das eine, geltendes Recht (nachdem das nun mal so ist) das andere, auch wenn in anderen Foren vielleicht anders verfahren wird.


> Es gibt z.B. Auto-Boards in denen kräftig gegen Marken, Händler und auch Werkstätten gewettert werden.


Nicht das "wettern" ist das Problem, sondern *wie* man wettert!


> Für mich ist ein Board da, dass man auch seine Emotionen loswerden kann und nicht jeder trifft halt den hier genehmen (genehmigten) Ton.


Stimmt, und um den Mods die Arbeit zu erleichtern bitten wir eben darum die Hinweise oben zu beachten um somit den genehmen (genehmigten) Ton öfter zu treffen, damit die Arbeit für die Mods einfacher wird.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Die Frage war aber: Wieso in dieser Form eingeschritten wird, obwohl kein geltendes Recht verletzt wird/wurde. Ein Einschreiten wäre ja rechtlich garnicht immer nötig, und doch wird es getan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> Wieso in dieser Form eingeschritten wird, obwohl kein geltendes Recht verletzt wird/wurde.


Weil es zum einen geltendes Recht *und* dazu noch die Forenregeln gibt.

Zudem verstehe ich Euer Problem nicht so ganz:
Es kann und soll ja alles geschrieben werden können, nur soll man bei der Formulierung darauf aufpassen dass diese sowohl geltendem Recht wie den Boardregeln entspricht.

Das sollte zum einen die bei jedem sicher vorhandene gute Kinderstube schon mit sich bringen, beim eventuell vorhandenen Rest ohne diese dafür dann der gesunde Menschenverstand.


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage war aber: Wieso in dieser Form eingeschritten wird, obwohl kein geltendes Recht verletzt wird/wurde. Ein Einschreiten wäre ja rechtlich garnicht immer nötig, und doch wird es getan.


 
Ohne mich jetzt mit Dir streiten zu wollen, aber genau Deinen Thread meinte ich, aber das weisst Du sicher auch. 

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob Du schreibst, _der Laden hat mich betrogen_ oder _Ich fühle mich von dem Laden betrogen_. 

Wenn der Laden dann sauer wird, hat er zwei Möglichkeiten.

Die erste ist, er fordert die Mods auf, ihm Deine Addy zu geben, damit die Dich anzeigen können. Die Mods müssen dann, da die erste Behauptung eine strafrechtlich angreifbare Formulierung ist, da Du es ja behauptest und die sich beleidigt fühlen können. 

Die zweite, der Laden zeigt einfach das Board an und klagt und die Mods klagen dann wiederum bei Dir den Schaden ein aus dem gleichen Grund, da Sie sowas auf dem von Ihnen unterhaltenen Board dulden.

Die dritte, Du formulierst es wie im zweiten Beispiel, dann ist es eine subjektive Meinung, fällt unter freie Meinungsäußerung, bist trotzdem losgeworden, was Du von dem Laden hältst und jeder Abmahnversuch des Ladens wird schon beim Beratuingsgespräch mit deren Anwalt enden, da der ihnen sagt, in Deutschland dürfe man im Zuge der freien Meinungsäußerung diese auch kundtun, sofern man etwas nicht BEHAUPTET, sondern MEINT.

Da ist eben der kleine feine Unterschied. Du kannst im prinzip alles los werden, nur musst Du es als Deine persönliche Meinung, Dein subjektives Empfinden kennzeichnen und frei halten von Behauptungen.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Also es wird eingeschritten weil es geltendes Recht und Forenregeln gibt, auch wenn geltendes Recht und Forenregeln nicht verletzt wurden.
Ok, das ist das Recht des Boardbetreibers. Aber wieso wird das dann mit einer Verletzung der geltenden Rechte und Forenregeln begründet?


----------



## Jirko (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@perückenkünster:

wenn ein in D anerkannter und (fast) immer mit sehr guter dienstleistung glänzender händler mit betrügerischen machenschaften tituliert wird, reflektiert dies vielleicht (unverständlicherweise!) deine, subjektive meinung... dies aber öffentlich auf einer plattform zu äußern, die von nicht wenigen aufgesucht wird, nur aus dem aspekt heraus, daß du dich zu unrecht behandelt gefühlt hast, hat nix mit zensur gemein, sondern ist lediglich ein fakt der gerechtigkeit dem händler gegenüber... und nun höre endlich bitte auf, daß theme fireline & FP wieder aufzurühren... vielen dank! #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Also es wird eingeschritten weil es geltendes Recht und Forenregeln gibt, auch wenn geltendes Recht und Forenregeln nicht verletzt wurden.
> Ok, das ist das Recht des Boardbetreibers. Aber wieso wird das dann mit einer Verletzung der geltenden Rechte und Forenregeln begründet?


 
Lesen>Denken>Posten

Zwischen _Denken_ und _Posten_ gehört noch _verstehen|rolleyes _

Die Mods MÜSSEN, weil sie sonst angeklagt werden könnten und Dir das sicher nicht schenken werden. 

Für den Inhalt der Webseiten, wenn das auch immer irgendwo betont wird, ist AUCH der Betreiber zuständig, sofern er strafrechtlich relevante Dinge auf seiner Plattform duldet. WEN der sich beleidigt fühlende dann verklagt, bleibt ihm überlassen. Er kann also entweder den Betreiber verklagen und/oder den Verfasser.


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Meinungsfreiheit ist etwas schönes!
Aber meiner Meinung nach wäre es auch manchmal angebracht seine Meinung für sich zu behalten. |supergri 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Dok (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Dann will ich aus der Sicht des Betreibers noch etwas ergänzen.
In diesem Forum werden jeden Tag Meinungen und Äußerungen getätigt die anderen nicht passen. Soweit auch noch OK.
Aber wer hat sich schon mal Gedanken gemacht was Hinter den Kulissen abläuft?!
Wir versuchen so viel wie Möglich von euch Membern Wegzuhalten, aber hier kommen nicht wenige Schrieben, Faxe und Mails an die sich über dies oder das beschweren. Auch Schrieben von Anwälten sind fast schon an der Tagesordnung. Ob nun berechtigt oder unberechtigt ist da gar nicht das größte Problem, sondern die Tatsache das man sich um alles kümmern muß was einen erheblichen Zeitlichen und auch Finanziellen Aufwand bedeutet, der nicht sein muß, wenn man sich an ein paar Regeln hält.
Ich bin nicht sehr froh darüber das uns unser Anwalt wohl bald das Du anbieten wird. 

Weiterhin geht durch solche Dinge Zeit verloren die wir eigentlich in neue Projekte stecken wollen und das kann es doch auch nicht sein was wir Boardies wollen, oder?


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@Jirko: Ich habe den Fp und Fireline Thread nicht wieder aufgewärmt. Wurde von mir nicht mit einem Satz erwähnt. 

Zum anderen habe ich meine Sätze in dem besagten Thread mit "ich finde" oder für "für mich ist das..." formuliert. Dadurch ist signalisiert, daß es sich um eine Meinungsäußerung handelt. Der Satz muß nicht zwangsläufig "Meiner Meinung nach..." enthalten um eine Meinungsäußerung zu kennzeichnen. Die deutsche Sprach stellt uns hier mehrere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.

Es liegt aber auch nicht in meinem Interesse, den Boardbetreibern oder den Moderatoren unnötige Arbeit zu verschaffen. Deswegen werde ich in Zukunft die Präfixe "Meiner Meinung nach" einbauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@ Dok: Deswegen meinte ich ja, dass wir ne "Editiergebühr" einführen sollten, für die welche es nicht begreifen wollen ))


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Da ich von Sternzeichen Zwilling bin 
& somit SEHR NEUGIERIG...
weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich mich nun bedanken soll, 
bei *Thomas9904 für den Beitrag oder Sauer sein soll auf ihn .*
Da ich seit 15 min etwas LESE was für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist...& bleibt!!!:m#h

- schlicht & ergreifend -


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> weiß ich nicht so recht ob ich mich nun bedanken soll,
> bei Thomas9904 für den Beitrag oder Sauer sein soll auf ihn


Ich werde beides hinnehmen (müssen))


> Da ich seit 15 min etwas LESE was für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist...& bleibt!!!


Eine Erinnerung ab und zu scheint nicht zu schaden (wenn ich mir den Arbveitsaufwand der Mods angucke).


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Hoffe doch sehr das du Lieber Thomas 
dies nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen hast jetzt!?|kopfkrat

Und um eure Arbeit & den Aufwand  zu würdigen darum ging es ja  hier nicht...!
Wobei ich dies sehr schätze & bewundere an EUCH MOD´s ...#6#6#6


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

ich stimme Hechthunter21 vollkommen zu. Doch leider ist es nicht für alle über 10.500 Member eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Und leider haben viele die Funktion der PN vergessen und wollen ihren Frust lieber öffentlich machen, was natürlich dann wieder auf die Mods zurückgeht, dieses zu editieren, etc....naja, jedenfalls mit *unnötigem* Mehraufwand verbunden ist.
Ich finde es gar nicht so verkehrt aber leider verdammt traurig, dass es gemacht werden muss (was ich hier in letzter Zeit wieder so alles gelesen habe), hin und wieder mal an den guten Umgangston zu erinnern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe doch sehr das du Lieber Thomas
> dies nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen hast jetzt!?


Keine Panik!! Überhaupt nicht!!!
Außerdem stimme ich Dir ja völlig zu!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Bescheid...!


schreibst du dann immer !!!

#h:m


----------



## Sailfisch (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage war aber: Wieso in dieser Form eingeschritten wird, obwohl kein geltendes Recht verletzt wird/wurde. Ein Einschreiten wäre ja rechtlich garnicht immer nötig, und doch wird es getan.



Hallo Perückenkünstler!  #h 

Wenn Du das geltende Recht so gut kennst, daß Du Gerichtsentscheidungen prognostizieren kannst, so können wir ja einen Vertrag mit Dir abschließen. Inhalt: Wir lassen zweifelhafte Beiträge im Board und im Falle in dem es zu einer Haftung kommt (Streitwerte zu meist im fünfstelligen Bereich) übernimmst Du den dem Board entstehenden Schaden.
Solange dieser Vertrag aber nicht unterschrieben ist, werden wir weiterhin Zweifelsfälle löschen oder verschieden, denn das Prozeßrisiko ist aus unserer Sicht zu groß. 
Ich denke dafür kann man Verständnis aufbringen!


----------



## tidecutter (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

eigentlich sollte das doch selbstverständlich sein. ist doc hwie sonst im leben oder auf arbeit. wenn da die emotionen hochkochen, sollte man auch erst überlegen, was man und vor allem wie man es sagt... hier im board werden wahrscheinlich manchmal schnell mal die konsequenzen ausgeblendet, was man in anderen, vielleicht existenzbedrohenden situationen, definitiv nicht machen würde.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Zum anderen habe ich meine Sätze in dem besagten Thread mit "ich finde" oder für "für mich ist das..." formuliert. Dadurch ist signalisiert, daß es sich um eine Meinungsäußerung handelt. Der Satz muß nicht zwangsläufig "Meiner Meinung nach..." enthalten um eine Meinungsäußerung zu kennzeichnen. Die deutsche Sprach stellt uns hier mehrere Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.
> 
> Es liegt aber auch nicht in meinem Interesse, den Boardbetreibern oder den Moderatoren unnötige Arbeit zu verschaffen. Deswegen werde ich in Zukunft die Präfixe "Meiner Meinung nach" einbauen.



....Es sind natürlich keine Präfixe sondern Ergänzungssätze, sorry. Eigentlich sollte damit doch alles gesagt sein, oder?
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso @Perückenkünstler vorangestellt wird? Soll die Info nicht für alle sein? Hinterher wird mir wieder vorgeworfen, daß ich einen Thread künstlich hochhalte weil ich auf @Perückenkünstler antworte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Unterschied, ob Du schreibst, _der Laden hat mich betrogen_ oder _Ich fühle mich von dem Laden betrogen_.


 
Es freut mich ja, dass du der Sprache so mächtig bist#h , und damit alle, die diesen feinen sprachlichen Unterschied, wie er hier immer angeraten wird, nicht so unmächtig gegenüberstehen, sollten Sprachkompetenzen sich nun zusammenschliessen |znaika:und ergänzend zu den Boardregeln auch gleich einen - nennen wir es mal (mag aber bestimmt bessere Bezeichnungen geben) - Sprachführer entwicklen :b .

Man kennt sowas ja aus der Bereich der Diplomatie, in der ja auch genau genormt ist, was/wann/wo/wie man äußern soll/darf/muss#4 ... tja und das Auswärtige Amt prüft dann das -nennen wir es vereinfacht- die Sprachfähigkeit und Ausdruckkompetenz sowohl vor Einstellung in die Ausbildung wie auch nach Studium wie auch in laufenden Lehrgängen und wer der Sprache nicht mächtig, wird eben ausgesondert ... Schlage vor, dies gleich analog in die Boardregeln aufzunehmen#6


----------



## Aali-Barba (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@ Toni

Eigentlich hasse ich es, wenn man an jeder Ecke über political corectnes (schreibt man das so?) fällt und sich dran halten soll, da ich lieber rede, wie mir den Schnabel gewachsen ist. Allerdings leben wir leider in Zeiten, in denen es einige findige Anwälte und deren Auftraggeber als neuen Sport entdeckt zu haben scheinen, mit Abmahnungen etc. Kasse zu machen. 

Daher versuche ich es meist tunlichst, diesen Leuten Angriffspunkte zu geben. 

Auch Netzseiten sind davor nicht gefeit, so haben es z.B. einige Anwälte als Einnahmequelle entdeckt, Netzseiten einzig und alleine auf Verfehlungen zu sichten und schreiben dann, ohne in den Fall involviert zu sein, Abmahungen und Unterlassungserklärungen. 

Vor einiger Zeit war es z.B. anscheinend eine Art Zeitvertreib für einige Anwälte geworden, bei e-bay nach modifizierten Premiere Boxen Ausschau zu halten, die mit anderer Software bestückt die eigentlich integrierten Kindersicherungen umgangen haben. Eigentlich darf zwar mit meinem Eigentum machen was ich will, aber Premiere stand damals in den Startlöchern zur Hardcore Übertragung und da war es zwingend vorgeschrieben, dass der Receiver eine Kindersicherung hat. So hatte wohl Premiere, wie man sich erzählt, einige deswegen auf Unterlassung verklagt, andere Anwälte schienen aber auf den Zug aufgesprungen zu sein und stellten fleissig Abmahnungen zu rund 600 Euro zu, die man auch meist zahlen musste als Anbieter solcher Boxen. Die Verkäufer hingegen hatten das dann schnell mitbekommen und einfach diesen Passus in dem Anbegot durch "Alternative Software" oder "Freie Wahl des Betriebssystems" ersetzt und die Anwälte waren dagegen machtlos. 

Wie man sieht, hat man schnell was übersehen und die Rechtslage sieht wohl so aus, dass man dann schneller zahlen muss, als einem lieb sein kann.

Auf das Bord bezogen muss es zwar letzendlich jeder selber entscheiden, welches Risiko er zu wagen bereit ist, aber die Sicht der Moderatoren ist ebenfalls verständlich, denn es muss wie gesagt nicht zwingend so sein, dass man den User gleich verklagt, sondern einige machen das auch über den Betreiber der Seite. Also durchaus auch ein verständlicher Selbstschutz der Moderation, den man ihnen auch zugestehen sollte als Gast hier.


----------



## Lionhead (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Es freut mich ja, dass du der Sprache so mächtig bist#h , und damit alle, die diesen feinen sprachlichen Unterschied, wie er hier immer angeraten wird, nicht so unmächtig gegenüberstehen, sollten Sprachkompetenzen sich nun zusammenschliessen |znaika:und ergänzend zu den Boardregeln auch gleich einen - nennen wir es mal (mag aber bestimmt bessere Bezeichnungen geben) - Sprachführer entwicklen :b .
> 
> Man kennt sowas ja aus der Bereich der Diplomatie, in der ja auch genau genormt ist, was/wann/wo/wie man äußern soll/darf/muss#4 ... tja und das Auswärtige Amt prüft dann das -nennen wir es vereinfacht- die Sprachfähigkeit und Ausdruckkompetenz sowohl vor Einstellung in die Ausbildung wie auch nach Studium wie auch in laufenden Lehrgängen und wer der Sprache nicht mächtig, wird eben ausgesondert ... Schlage vor, dies gleich analog in die Boardregeln aufzunehmen#6


 
Wo ?
Wo ?
Wo sind die Leute die darüber lachen sollen.
Auch wenn alle glauben, daß im Netz Narrenfreiheit herrscht (lauter freeks), so muß man dem doch Einhalt gebieten. 
Da du ja so lustig bist, kannst du ja mal die Rechtsabteilung des Anglerboardes gründen und den Herren Rechtsanwälten mit dem Humor antworten. Was werden die lachen ,dich auslachen.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Lionhead schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ?
> Wo ?
> Wo sind die Leute die darüber lachen sollen.
> Auch wenn alle glauben, daß im Netz Narrenfreiheit herrscht (lauter freeks), so muß man dem doch Einhalt gebieten.
> ...


 
Schau Jan,
weder bin ich lustig noch war mein Beitrag zum Lachen gedacht, im Gegenteil ==> man nennt sowas Ironie.
Schau Jan, du wärst der erste der "ausgesondert" werden würde ...#h ... verstehst die Absicht eines Beitrages nicht. Aber gewisse Stilmittel sind halt etwas schwer zu verstehen, versteh das bei dir schon Jan....

Also: Nix für Ungut Jan#h


----------



## Kurzer (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Irgendwie riechts hier nach Zoff...na dann schnell weg hier! Sauber bleiben Jungs!

Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> @ Toni
> 
> Eigentlich hasse ich es, wenn man an jeder Ecke über political corectnes (schreibt man das so?) fällt und sich dran halten soll, da ich lieber rede, wie mir den Schnabel gewachsen ist..


 
Hi Aali#h ,

eben, und es ist Feierabend, hat einen schweren Tag gehabt, vielleicht auch Zoff, und man sitzt vor seinem Hobby (auch wenn es indirekt im Board dann ist),  trinkt dann nebenher mal ein Gläschen (aber nur eins natürlich) ... so und dann sagt man mal ungezwungen was einen hobbymäßig, freizeitmäßig berührt in einer "Gemeinde", die sich vom selben Hobby her definiert. Und das ist gut so, Ich selbst wäre froh,wenn ich abends auch mal so abschalten und emotional mal was rauslassen könnte, wie es manche hier machen.

Und deswegen denke ich, dass die rechtliche Seite zu hoch gehängt wird.



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> ... man ihnen auch zugestehen sollte als Gast hier.


 
Zugestehen ja, bin nicht dagegen, diskutiere nur, eben weil ich mich nicht nur als Gast fühle.#h


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Alle nachfolgenden Sätze geben lediglich meine persönliche Meinung wieder:

Wißt ihr Leute, ich glaube deswegen ist die Welt so wie sie ist und wird sich auch nie ändern. Und deswegen wird es auch immer Kriege geben.Nicht das hier irgendjemand einen Krieg anfangen kann, aber das ist das Prinzip.
Anstatt einmal zu sagen:Ok, ist schlecht gelaufen, wird das volle Register von A-Z durch exerziert. Bloß keinen Fehler einsehen!


----------



## kanalbulle (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Schrieben von Anwälten sind fast schon an der Tagesordnung.


Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen !
Das ist doch ganz klar im §7 der Boardregeln geklärt !?
Mit diesem Punkt wird doch eigentlich alles vom AB ferngehalten !?


> (1)        Die Betreiber des Anglerboards sind für Gesetzesverstöße und sonstige Verfehlungen der Nutzer nicht haftbar.
> (2)        Für den Inhalt und die Richtigkeit der Beiträge wird keine Gewähr übernommen.
> (3) Für Verstöße gegen das Urheberrecht haften ausschließlich die Verursacher. Eine Haftung der Betreiber ist ausgeschlossen.


Es gibt doch sicher nicht umsonst den Beschluss eines Gerichtes, in dem es sinngemäß heißt, " als Betreiber muss man sich von den Inhalten distanzieren " ! 
Wenn ich da was falsch verstehe klärt mich bitte auf - aber mit Gefühl, ich habe Kopfschmerzen  :q


----------



## Achim_68 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Kopfschmerzen bekomme ich auch gerade.......


----------



## Achim_68 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Wieso geht ihr eigentlich nicht angeln???? Ist doch schönes Wetter.......


----------



## Achim_68 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Um Fragen vorzubeugen: *nein*, ich darf meinen PC noch nicht verlassen und bin deshalb nicht angeln.....


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Da haben sie doch keinen den sie ihre Meinung sagen können.


----------



## Achim_68 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben sie doch keinen den sie ihre Meinung sagen können.



Also wenn mir nach streiten ist nehm ich meine Frau mit......


----------



## Arcanion (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso geht ihr eigentlich nicht angeln???? Ist doch schönes Wetter.......



In Monheim vielleicht ....

Aber im Ernst: muss doch mal gut sein. Wenn ich bei Bekannten zu Gast bin und die mich mehrmals auffordern mein Bier doch bitte bitte aus dem Glas und nicht aus der Flasche zu trinken und mich beim Pinkeln zu setzen diskutiere ich doch auch nicht stundenlang ueber die Sinnhaftigkeit der "Hausregeln". Also biddescheen: logger bleiben  #6


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Ja liebe Mods .. wie ich aus euren Beiträgen rauslesen könnte, ist es im möglichen Bereich, dass eine Diskussion unerwünscht sein könnte.. in diesem Sinne gehe ich dann mal raus (zum Grillen, nicht zum angeln), denn Diskussionen bieten sich tatsächlich woanders, wo sie auch erwünscht sind.

Übrigens, der Papst hat der Unfehlbarkeit abgesagt#6


----------



## Sailfisch (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen !
> Das ist doch ganz klar im §7 der Boardregeln geklärt !?
> Mit diesem Punkt wird doch eigentlich alles vom AB ferngehalten !?
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank, alter Kenner der AB-Regeln!  :q 

Zwar haben wir in den Regeln die Haftung weitestgehend ausgeschlossen, letztlich kann dieser Haftungsausschluß aber nicht die gesetzlichen Vorschriften außer Kraft setzen. Will heißen, sofern hier Beleidigungen o.ä. gepostet werden und wir Kenntnis erlangen, so müssen wir einschreiten. 
Die Sache geht soweit, daß wir auch dann haftbar sind, wenn wir hätten Kenntnis erlangen können! 
Richtig kritisch wirds, wenn wir aufgefordert werden einen "vermeintlich" beleidigenden Beitrag zu löschen. Wenn wir da nicht reagieren und ein Richter zu dem Ergebnis gelangt, daß es eine Beleidigung war, so kann das verdammt teuer werden!
Hoffe etwas zur Klarheit beigetragen zu haben!


----------



## Rausreißer (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Kai schöner Beitrag.
genau darum geht es für das Board. #6 
Als interessantesten Beitrag in dem Thread (#34) bewerte ich für mich den von Toni_1962
Aber geht aber nicht nur um die Eloquenz in den Beiträgen, sondern auch darum wie
ein ironischer Beitrag aufgenommen und verarbeitet wird.

Der Beitrag # 36 war eine Provokation. No. #37 dazu die Reaktion.

Nun ich lese mittlerweile auch mehr Beiträge als ich Kommentare abgeben kann.

Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen Thomas 9904, dass hier der Arbeitsaufwand für die Mods geringer wird. Außer das Board schrumpft bezüglich der Memberzahl.

Nette Geschichte hier, aber es geht ja immer weiter…

R.R. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja liebe Mods .. wie ich aus euren Beiträgen rauslesen könnte, ist es im möglichen Bereich, dass eine Diskussion unerwünscht sein könnte


Sorry lieber Toni, dann musst Du wohl doch noch mal in die Schule (oder hast vielleicht einfach etwas überlesen (wollen??))
Siehe hier:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Anglerboard soll der Kommunikation der Angler untereinander dienen in dem sowohl Kritik wie auch Lob ihren Raum haben sollen.
> Dazu gehört aber auch, dass sich die Member sowohl an die Boardregeln wie auch an das geltende Recht halten. So schwer das fallen mag, wenn man gerade so richtig verärgert ist.





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Das hat dann nichts mit Zensur zu tun!! *
> 
> Sondern das dient schlichtweg sowohl dem Schutz der Member wie auch des Anglerboardforums als freie Kommunikationsplattform für die Angler.
> 
> ...





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht das "wettern" ist das Problem, sondern wie man wettert!





			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem verstehe ich Euer Problem nicht so ganz:
> Es kann und soll ja alles geschrieben werden können, nur soll man bei der Formulierung darauf aufpassen dass diese sowohl geltendem Recht wie den Boardregeln entspricht.


----------



## lordwuddy (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Ich schreibe nur schöner *Sommerloch* Thread.
lordwuddy


----------



## lordwuddy (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Ach noch was mal sehen wie´s weitergeht ( son Mis.. wieder zu schnell abgesendet und wieder nicht nachgedacht)
lordwuddy


----------



## Franz_16 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				lordwuddy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schreibe nur schöner *Sommerloch* Thread.
> lordwuddy



Was hat das mit Sommerloch (welches es imho sowieso nicht gibt) zu tun ? 

Hier gehts um eine, meiner Meinung nach, doch recht wichtige Sache - auf die man einfach mal hinweisen muss. 

Als ich das Netz für mich entdeckte (gut 8 Jahre her) hätte man über soetwas noch lauthals gelacht.. aber die Zeiten ändern sich.. und ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es in absehbarer Zukunft noch viel krasser wird.. was Abmahnungen, Unterlassungsklagen usw. angeht.


----------



## Dipsdive (9. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Also diese Diskussion in`s Sommerloch abzuwürgen ist weder besonders clever noch fair gegenüber den Mods, die sich offensichtlich viel Arbeit hinter den Kulissen zu diesem Thema machen (müssen). 
Das hier im Board von den meisten Usern großen Wert auf die richtigen "Umgangsformen" gelegt wird, kann ich eigentlich jeden Tag lesen. Mir scheint es fast so, dass die Moderatoren in letzter Zeit etwas strenger geworden sind. Zumindest kommt es mir so vor, da einige Themen bereits zu einem Zeitpunkt gesperrt werden, bevor einige ihr Pulver (Argumente) richtig verschießen konnten. Das mag manchmal vorsorglich das einzig richtige sein, bevor wir da landen, wo eigentlich niemand hin will. In manchen Fällen unterbindet es aber auch eine "lebhafte" Diskussion, die am Ende vielleicht wieder selbst auf die "richtige" Bahn zurückgefunden hätte. Jedenfalls keine leichte Aufgabe für die Mods, hier immer das nötige Fingerspitzengefühl zu entwickeln.

Da ich mich nicht ansatzweise so gut mit den Boardregeln wie Kanalbulle auskenne, möchte ich noch eine Frage in Diskussion bringen. Wir reden hier immer nur über die gute Kinderstube. Ist der Betreiber des Boards auch für Gesetzesverstöße im anglerischen Bereich haftbar zu machen?

Ich meine hier User, die hier ganz ungeniert und wie selbstverständlich zum Zurücksetzten von maßigen Fischen aufrufen oder ihre geangelten Fische verkaufen. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass ich ein Problem damit hätte, maßige Fische zurückzusetzten (mit dem Verkauf von Fischen aber sehr wohl). 
Nur öffentlich berichten muß ich doch darüber hier nicht. 

Und wenn ich es doch tue, warum wird mir dann hier keine besondere Aufmerksamkeit durch die Mods zuteil? Wie jeder sicherlich inzwischen weiß, ist das Zurücksetzen von maßigen Fischen in den Küstengewässern durch das Fischereigesetz untersagt. Ich frage mich, warum gute Umgangsformen (zurecht!!!) so ernst genommen werden, gegen gesetzwidriges Verhalten im anglerischen Bereich, aber kaum eingeschritten wird. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass sich bei euch keine Funktionäre/Tierschützer dazu melden?

Viele Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Es ist gesetzeswidrig jemanden in einem Forum wie dem Anglerboard per Posting zu beleidigen, verleumden, üble Nachrede etc...

Es ist nicht gesetzeswidrig in einem Forum wie dem Anglerboard zu schreiben man würde Fische zurücksetzen.  Das zurücksetzen der Fische (nicht das schreiben darüber) kann dagegen je nach Recht des jeweiligen Bundeslandes gesetzeswidrig sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry lieber Toni, dann musst Du wohl doch noch mal in die Schule (oder hast vielleicht einfach etwas überlesen (wollen??))
> Siehe hier:


 
Sorry lieber Thomas,

bevor du solches postest #d , solltest du den Kontext, in dem etwas gesagt wird, nachvollziehen, und bis zu meinem Beitrag #39 habe ich hier es als Diskussion verstanden (eben auch deine Beiträge), ab diesem Beitrag aber waren die Postings der Mods (nicht von dir) in dem Sinne zu verstehen, wie ich es eben gedeutet habe.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@Bordbetreiber und Moderatoren: Eigentlich ist diese Diskussion hinfällig. Einige User einschließlich mir sind der Meinung, daß in unangebrachten Maß eingeschritten wird. Die Moderatoren haben Ihren Standpunkt kundgetan und diesen auch (wenn auch nicht für jeden verständlich) begründet. Ich schätze, selbst wenn dieser Thread noch einmal doppelt so lang wird, ändern wird sich nichts. Schade eigentlich, denn das Anglerboard wäre ansonsten nicht schlecht. Wer die Regeln des AB gelesen hat, einschließlich der Präambel,§4 die Rechte der Betreiber und §5 das Verhalten der Mitglieder kann sich seinen Teil selbst dazu denken. Es scheint so zu sein, daß es im Ermessen der Moderatoren zu sein scheint, wann ein Beitrag beleidigende, verleumderische oder haßerregnde Elemente enthält und somit editiert werden kann. Auch diese Vorgehensweise wurde ja schon von Seiten der Mods begründet: "Präventiver Schutz". Durch §4 laut dem der Betreiber sich das Recht vorbehält Beiträge zu editieren oder ganz zu löschen, ist es dann sowieso endgültig legitim sich in Diskussionen einzumischen. Was die 
Boardregeln und das Vorgehen der Moderatoren betrifft ist soweit dann ja alles in Ordnung. Bleibt nur der Beigeschmack, daß hier schon über Händler und Firmen in einem ganz anderen Ton geschrieben wurde, und nicht von den Moderatoren eingegriffen wurde. Das Gefühl, daß das so ist, weil manche Firmen auf der (Werbe)Partnerliste stehen (oder in Zukunft stehen sollen) bleibt aber. Wie gesagt, lediglich das Gefühl.
Als Fazit bleibt, die Sache so hinzunehmen wie sie leider nun mal ist,oder sich als interessierter Verbraucher darüber Gedanken zu machen, ob man beim AB wirklich gut aufgehoben ist und das Netz vielleicht nicht noch andere Möglichkeiten für einen wahrhaften und objektiven Informationsaustausch bietet. Wie gesagt, nichts gegen das AB es handelt ja Regelkonform. 
Es gibt allerdings auch andere Plattformen, welche auch Regelkonform agieren und sich trotz Werbepartner spürbar für die Verbraucher einsetzen. Ich denke ich kann das Planet3Dnow! Forum hier als Paradebeispiel nennen, da es als Computerforum wohl nicht in direkter Konkurrenz zum Anglerboard steht. Wenn dort Mißstände/Fakes/Schrott am Markt etc bekannt gemacht werden, handelt das Board kompromißlos. Giganten wie Microsoft,nVidia,Intel und wie sie alle heißen reagieren darauf nicht mit Klagedrohungen( Ich denke mal deren Kriegskasse wäre dann noch einmal etwas größer) sondern prüfen daraufhin die Sachverhalte und reagieren mit Updates/Nachbesserungen/Rückrufaktionen etc. Dies ist ein Beispiel dafür, was ein Forum erreichen kann welches sich auf die Fahne geschrieben hat für den Verbraucher da zu sein, und das geht auch mit Werbepartnern.
Wenn ich daran denke, wieviel Unklarheiten und Mißstände gerade auf dem Anglermarkt noch herrschen, würde ich es mehr als gutheißen wenn die Betreiber und Mods eines Anglerforums Ihre Betätigungsfeld auf diesen Sektor ausweiten würden, anstatt die Beiträge von Forenmitgliedern (Angler,Verbraucher) lediglich überwiegend auf regelkonformität zu prüfen.
Wie gesagt, ist lediglich meine Meinung und soll nicht als Aufruf verstanden werden dem Anglerboard den Rücken zu kehren.
Am Rande möchte ich noch erwähnen, daß ein gesitteter Umgang der Forenmitglieder wohl mehr als selbstverständlich sein sollte. Mir ist allerdings auch aufgefallen, daß gerade die, die sich einen guten Ton von anderen wünschen, eben diesen nicht immer treffen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich hier es als Diskussion verstanden


Ich persönlich habe das nie als Diskussion verstanden (wenngleich man wohl immer diskutieren muss), sondern als eine Bitte an die Boardies.
Und nichts anderes bringen in meinen Augen die Postings der Mods auch zum Ausdruck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@ Perückenkünstler:
Du hast es in meinen Augen immer noch nicht begriffen:
Man kann alles schreiben und anprangern, aber nur so dass es vom Ton her sowie rechtlich einwandfrei ist.

Wo liegt dann Dein Problem, wenn man alles in einwandfreiem Ton schreiben kann: 
Dass man nicht ausfallend werden soll/darf? 
Dass man nicht beleidigen soll/darf? 
Dass man nicht verleumden soll/darf??


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> ..................................sondern als eine Bitte an die Boardies.


 
so is et#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

die bitte sollte also jeder beherzigen und fertisch!!!!!!!!!!!|motz:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt nur der Beigeschmack, daß hier schon über Händler und Firmen in einem ganz anderen Ton geschrieben wurde, und nicht von den Moderatoren eingegriffen wurde. Das Gefühl, daß das so ist, weil manche Firmen auf der (Werbe)Partnerliste stehen (oder in Zukunft stehen sollen) bleibt aber


Interessant, obwohl das nur ne Behauptung ist und wohl dutzendfach im Forum schon gegenteilig bewiesen.

Da würde mich doch interessieren, warum wir dann überhaupt "Kritik"an einer Firma zulassen sollten, da ja alle potentielle Werbepartner sind???

Und, wenn ich mich auch nochmal wiederhole:
*Kritik ist jederzeit zu allen Themen möglich - im entsprechenden Ton.*

Wenn ich das vom Perückenkünstler so lese was er hier ablässt, *scheint es mir persönlich so zu sein*, dass er wohl aus irgendwelchen (*mir persönlich nicht nachvollziehbaren*)Gründen dem Anglerboard und/oder den Mods Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen will.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich habe das nie als Diskussion verstanden (wenngleich man wohl immer diskutieren muss), sondern als eine Bitte an die Boardies.
> Und nichts anderes bringen in meinen Augen die Postings der Mods auch zum Ausdruck.


 
Ok .. keine Diskussion sondern nur eine Bitte, deswegen schlußendlich von mir (der ich, soweit ich es für mich in Anspruch nehmen darf, nie mit irgendwelchen Postings um die es in deiner Bitte geht, aufgefallen bin, und es auch nicht mein Stil ist und deswegen auch nicht in Gefahr laufen werde, gegen die Bitte sowie generell gegen Boardregeln zu verstoßen,aber deswegen als unbetroffener unvoreingenommen und frei meine Gedanken dazu äußern wollte) nur noch der Gedanke:
Warum sich eine BITTE und eine daraus resultierende DISKUSSION sich gegenseitig ausschließen, verschließt sich mir. Ist es im Gegenteil doch hilfreich für euere Arbeit, wenn in diesem Rahmen dann für eine BITTE ein Forum bietet zur Aufklärung und Erläuterung. Diskussion darf nicht als Kritik verstanden werden, gefährlich wird es, wenn Kritik sogar als unzulässig eingestuft wird. Noch gefährlicher wird es, wenn aus BITTEN, ein diskussionsunerwünschtes ABSOLUT entsteht (um Wind aus dem Segel zu nehmen, soweit ist es noch nicht). Die allermeisten Beiträge hier im Threat waren Diskussionsbeiträge und keine Kritik, hatten ihre Berechtigung und deswegen haben die Beiträge in der Disksussion eigentlich eurer Bitte geholfen.

Im Sinne meines oberen gesagten entäuscht mich dein oben zitiertes Posting, Thomas#h


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das vom Perückenkünstler so lese was er hier ablässt, *scheint es mir persönlich so zu sein*, dass er wohl aus irgendwelchen (*mir persönlich nicht nachvollziehbaren*)Gründen dem Anglerboard und/oder den Mods Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen will.



Ist lediglich eine Behauptung von Dir, welche *mir persönlich* unverständlich erscheint.
Ich habe kein Interesse daran, dem Anglerboard und/oder den Mods Knüppel zwischen die Beine zu werfen. Weiter oben in dem von Dir zitierten Beitrag habe ich ja geschrieben, daß die Haltung der Boardmoderatoren regelkonform ist, und somit nicht zu beanstanden ist.
Allerdings geht *meiner Meinung nach *aus Deinem Kommentar hervor, daß Kritik eben nicht erwünscht ist und dem Kritiker mit Untestellungen geantwortet wird.


----------



## Dok (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@ Perückenkünstler

bitte was genau kannst Du nicht schreiben wenn Du dich an die genannten Regeln hältst?

Was dein Beispiel mit dem Computerforum angeht, sollten da Beiträge auftauchen in den denen Firmen Beleidigt oder Verleumdet werden, werden auch diese Betreiber einschreiten müssen wenn Sie dazu aufgefordert werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings geht meiner Meinung nach aus Deinem Kommentar hervor, daß Kritik eben nicht erwünscht ist und dem Kritiker mit Untestellungen geantwortet wird.


Dann scheint es mir persönlich als ob Du nicht lesen kannst oder nicht verstehen willst.

Dazu solltest Du Dir dann nochmal Posting 51 durchlesen, wo mehrfach klar drinsteht dass jede Kritik möglich, erlaubt und erwünscht ist, solange der Ton in Ordnung ist. 

Wo also ist Dein Problem??
Dass man nicht ausfallend werden soll/darf? 
Dass man nicht beleidigen soll/darf? 
Dass man nicht verleumden soll/darf??


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Toni 1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sich eine BITTE und eine daraus resultierende DISKUSSION sich gegenseitig ausschließen, verschließt sich mir.


Tun Sie nicht, kann ja jeder gerne hier diskutieren (ich muss ja es ja wohl). 


			
				Toni 1962 schrieb:
			
		

> gefährlich wird es, wenn Kritik sogar als unzulässig eingestuft wird.


Tut sie nicht, siehe Posting oben an Perückenkünstler.


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Zitat von *Toni 1962: ... *gefährlich wird es, wenn Kritik sogar als unzulässig eingestuft wird


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut sie nicht, siehe Posting oben an Perückenkünstler.


 
Wir reden aneinander vorbei ... es sind zwei verschiedene Sachverhalte ... aber lassen wir es gut sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> aber lassen wir es gut sein


Gut )


----------



## Tofufisch (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann scheint es mir persönlich als ob Du nicht lesen kannst oder nicht verstehen willst.
> 
> Dazu solltest Du Dir dann nochmal Posting 51 durchlesen, wo mehrfach klar drinsteht dass jede Kritik möglich, erlaubt und erwünscht ist, solange der Ton in Ordnung ist.
> 
> ...



Ist schon Recht Thomas9904#h

Seitdem ich es gewagt habe über meine Erfahrungen mit einem gewissen Händler zu berichten bin ich nicht beleidigt worden, auch wurde nie in einem ausfallenden Ton geantwortet.#h Es ist ja für mich schließlich keine Beleidigung wenn ein Moderator den Verdacht äußert ich könne nicht lesen ganz zu Schweigen wenn an meiner Fähigkeit gezweifelt wird Texte zu verstehen. Tja, 13 Jahre Gymi umsonst?
Und letztlich ist es ja auch keine Unterstellung zu behaupten ich wolle dem Board Knüppel zwischen die Beine legen.#h

Deine Diskussionsfähigkeit hast Du hier mehrfach unter Beweis gestellt Thomas9904. Weiter so!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Das habe ich Perückenkünstler nicht unterstellt sondern *ihm* als meine persönliche Sicht der Lage mitgeteilt *und nicht Dir, lieber Tofufisch*.


----------



## Dipsdive (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Hallo Thomas,
deine Antwort auf meine Frage fasse ich wie folgt zusammen:

Ein hier im Angelboard veröffentlichter Text, wird vom Betreiber (stellv. durch die Mods) nur darauf kontrolliert, ob die Inhalte in irgendeiner Form beleidigend, verleumderisch oder eine üble Nachrede etc. beinhalten. Handlungen im angleriscjhen Bereich die eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder gar Straftat (z.B. § 17 Tierschutzgesetz / Zurücksetzen von maßigen Fischen) beinhalten und die hier veröffentlicht werden, bleiben dagegen vom Betreiber unangetastet.

Kommt mir ein wenig so vor wie: „Kannst hier im Grunde jede begangene „Sauerei“ gegen geltendes Fischereirecht posten, Hauptsache die Umgangsformen bleiben gewahrt“.
Steht der Betreiber nicht auch in der Verantwortung, solche Missstände kritisch anzusprechen und genauso konsequent ,wie man das mit schlechten Umgangsformen macht, zu unterbinden? Warum ist der Betreiber daran nicht interessiert, nur weil es nicht gegen irgendwelche Internetregeln verstößt? 
Konsequent wäre es in meinen Augen, nicht nur die verbalen Ausrutscher, sondern auch Verstöße gegen geltendes Recht zu tadeln! 

Viele Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> sondern auch Verstöße gegen geltendes Recht zu tadeln!


Da liegt ja das Problem der Zuständigkeit: Es wurde nicht im Verantwortungsbereich des Betreibers (also im Forum) gegen geltendes Recht verstossen (wie bei Beleidigung, Verleumdung, übler Nachrede etc..), sondern im Forum über ein möglicherweise  (wahrscheinlich)!! rechtswidriges Verhalten außerhalb des Forums und damit der Zuständigkeit berichtet. Ist im entsprechenden Thread auch so angemerkt, dass das rechtswidrig ist und derjenige mit den entsprechenden Folgen leben muss. (in dem Falle von mir persönlich).
Daher auch:


> Steht der Betreiber nicht auch in der Verantwortung, solche Missstände kritisch anzusprechen und genauso konsequent, wie man das mit schlechten Umgangsformen macht, zu unterbinden?


Nicht der Betreiber, die Mitglieder.


> Ein hier im Angelboard veröffentlichter Text, wird vom Betreiber (stellv. durch die Mods) nur darauf kontrolliert, ob die Inhalte in irgendeiner Form beleidigend, verleumderisch oder eine üble Nachrede etc. beinhalten


 Ja, sonst wirft man uns nämlich gleich wieder Zensur vor.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@Alle: Der vermeintliche Beitrag von Tofufisch wurde von Perückenkünstler erstellt. Tofufisch war noch angemeldet als ich antwortete.


----------



## fly-martin (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Perückenkünstler und Tofufisch sind also ein und dieselbe Person?


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Nein, natürlich nicht. Perückenkünstler bin ich und Tofufisch ist meine Frau. sie hatte vorher in einem anderen Thread geantwortet und war dann noch angemeldet als ich an den Computer ging. Da sie erst seit kurzen im AB registriert ist, habe ich nicht daran gedacht auf so etwas zu achten.
Ich bin nicht im Besitz Ihrer Zugangsdaten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Sorry, jetzt muss ich mal unernst werden, denn in einem anderen Thread schreibt Tofufisch:
Zitat:
Taschengeld ist für diesen Monat verfahren und "verschnurt".
Zitat Ende

Kriegt Deine Frau Taschengeld von Dir??

Musste das eben aufstocken )))


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Damit meinet sie mein Taschengeld. Was glaubst warum ich mich sonst so aufgeregt hätte? Mir stehen die Penunsen nicht grenzenlos für Angelkram zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Uuuups)
Noch schlimmer als Taschengeld zu kriegen ist davon abhängig zu sein.
Mein Beileid! ))


----------



## Achim_68 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

So langsam wird es etwas unübersichtlich......... wenn ich mir die Beiträge Deiner Frau so ansehe habe ich so ein bisschen das Gefühl, als hätte Sie sich auf unseren Thomas 9904 eingeschossen..... warum???


----------



## Achim_68 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meinet sie mein Taschengeld. Was glaubst warum ich mich sonst so aufgeregt hätte? Mir stehen die Penunsen nicht grenzenlos für Angelkram zur Verfügung.



Willkommen im Club  :m


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Das mit dem Taschengeld haben wir gemeinsam beschlossen.Ist ein Schutzmechanismus für die Haushaltskasse. Ich denke ich erzähle hier nichts neues wenn ich verkünde, daß Frauen auch sehr gut in der Lage sind Geld für "wichtige" Dinge auszugeben.:q Da ich aber auch nicht besser bin und viele "wichtige" Dinge haben will, haben wir uns eben so geeinigt. 
Ich glaube nicht, daß Tofufisch sich auf Thomas eingeschossen hat, sie hat ja erst ein paar Beiträge verfaßt, wovon einer ja in Wirklichkeit von mir ist.


----------



## The_Duke (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> *Das mit dem Taschengeld haben wir gemeinsam beschlossen.Ist ein Schutzmechanismus für die Haushaltskasse. Ich denke ich erzähle hier nichts neues wenn ich verkünde, daß Frauen auch sehr gut in der Lage sind Geld für "wichtige" Dinge auszugeben.:q Da ich aber auch nicht besser bin und viele "wichtige" Dinge haben will, haben wir uns eben so geeinigt. * Ich glaube nicht, daß Tofufisch sich auf Thomas eingeschossen hat, sie hat ja erst ein paar Beiträge verfaßt, wovon einer ja in Wirklichkeit von mir ist.




Is ne feine Sache...und wer drüber lächelt hat nix begriffen  #c 
Ist wie ein Unteretat im Gesamtetat...sonst ist irgendwann der Keller voll
mit dem neuesten und modernstem Kram, aber die Hypothek ist nicht bezahlt


----------



## Achim_68 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Taschengeld haben wir gemeinsam beschlossen.Ist ein Schutzmechanismus für die Haushaltskasse. Ich denke ich erzähle hier nichts neues wenn ich verkünde, daß Frauen auch sehr gut in der Lage sind Geld für "wichtige" Dinge auszugeben.:q Da ich aber auch nicht besser bin und viele "wichtige" Dinge haben will, haben wir uns eben so geeinigt.



Das mit dem Taschengeld ist eigentlich sehr vernünftig...




			
				Perückenkünstler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, daß Tofufisch sich auf Thomas eingeschossen hat, sie hat ja erst ein paar Beiträge verfaßt, wovon einer ja in Wirklichkeit von mir ist.



und von den drei anderen fängt einer an mit : *@ Thomas den Editierer  * 
und endet mit der Frage woran das liegt, dass nirgendwo soviel editiert wird wie hier an Board.

Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt.......


----------



## Tofufisch (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

So, 

ich hab mich auf niemanden eingeschossen, ich habe nur gefragt warum editiert wird. Oder hab ich da was falsches geschrieben(??) SORRY#t


----------



## Achim_68 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

So und nu nochmal zum Thema- ich *persönlich* finde, dass der Kollege es hier am besten zusammengefasst hat:



			
				Arcanion schrieb:
			
		

> Aber im Ernst: muss doch mal gut sein. Wenn ich bei Bekannten zu Gast bin und die mich mehrmals auffordern mein Bier doch bitte bitte aus dem Glas und nicht aus der Flasche zu trinken und mich beim Pinkeln zu setzen diskutiere ich doch auch nicht stundenlang ueber die Sinnhaftigkeit der "Hausregeln".





Und das hier ist jetzt ausdrücklich *meine persönliche Meinung * als Boardie und hat *nichts* mit meiner Funktion als Board-Mod zu tun:
Das WWW ist gross genug für uns alle, wenn manche Leute hier so unzufrieden sind, sucht Euch doch was anderes,okay?Wir sollten so langsam mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen: dem Angeln.


----------



## Knurrhahn (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Jetzt ist es nicht nur interessant hier zu lesen, nein jetzt wird es auch noch lustig. :q  :q 
Nun hört doch langsam mal auf ihr beiden, oder doch nur einer, oder doch etwa zwei.
Ich kann mir gerade keine Meinung machen. |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## Achim_68 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Tofufisch schrieb:
			
		

> So,
> 
> ich hab mich auf niemanden eingeschossen, ich habe nur gefragt warum editiert wird. Oder hab ich da was falsches geschrieben(??) SORRY#t



Entschuldige mal, liebe Tofufisch, aber es ist doch ein Unterschied zwischen der Frage: _"warum wird hier editiert"_ und

Originalzitat
:





> @Thomas den Editierer.
> 
> @Thomas den Editierer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnilftz (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist es nicht nur interessant hier zu lesen, nein jetzt wird es auch noch lustig. :q  :q
> Nun hört doch langsam mal auf ihr beiden, oder doch nur einer, oder doch etwa zwei.
> Ich kann mir gerade keine Meinung machen. |uhoh:  |uhoh:



 #6 



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sollten so langsam mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen: dem Angeln.



Nochmal  #6 

kopfschüttelnde Grüße
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Hummer (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Ich würde jetzt noch gerne Willis Meinung hören, dem die defekte Fireline geschenkt wurde. Komm schon, Willi, melde dich an! 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Gunnar. (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Nabend,


> Handlungen im anglerischen Bereich die eine Ordnungswidrigkeit oder gar Straftat (z.B. § 17 Tierschutzgesetz / Zurücksetzen von maßigen Fischen) beinhalten und die hier veröffentlicht werden, bleiben dagegen vom Betreiber unangetastet


So einen Gedanken hatte ich auch.
Immer mal wieder kommt das Thema C&R hoch.Und immer wieder rufen einige User in ihren Beiträgen dazu auf.Also nutzen doch diese Leute hier dieses Board als Plattform zum Aufruf zu einer Ordnungswidrigkeit / Straftat.?!
Muß sich der/die Betreiber nicht auch vor den Auswirkungen dieser Tatsachen schützen??


----------



## Dok (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@ Gunnar N.
male bitte mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand, wollen wir hoffen das es soweit nicht kommt. Aber mit Sicherheit sagen wird das wohl keiner können.

@ all
Bei einigen Beiträgen könnte man wirklich den Eindruck gewinnen das es der liebste Zeitvertreib von unserem Team ist unsere Member zu ärgern indem sie völlig zu unrecht Beiträge editieren.

Bitte versucht euch auch mal in die Lage der Mod´s zu versetzten die hier nicht selten zwischen den Stühlen (zwei Membern) stehen und einen Spagat hinlegen müssen. Bei der großen Anzahl der Member und Gäste die hier lesen und den vielen Beiträgen die geschrieben werden ist es aber vollkommen ausgeschlossen es allen zu 100% recht zu machen! Regeln die dem einen zu weit gehen, gehen dem anderen noch nicht weit genug und und und...

Das Mod-Team ist sich sehr wohl bewusst das es nicht immer alles richtig macht und ist sich bewusst das nicht alles auf Verständnis stoßen wird was entschieden und wie gehandelt wird. Das ist so ähnlich wie es einem Schiedsrichter beim Sport geht. Aber einer muß auch hier die „Dreckarbeit“ machen. Und das sind auch hier nur Menschen, die noch dazu in Ihrer Freizeit tun. 

Es scheint aber auch einige Member zu geben die darauf aus sind, Fehler oder unschöne Entscheidungen vom Team groß aufzublasen sich daran hochzuziehen. Und manchmal aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen.

Wie schon gesagt, es ist unmöglich es allen zu 100% recht zu machen. In einigen Fällen muß man Sicher wie überall im Leben einen Kompromiss eingehen und evtl. auch mal schlucken.
Aber eines kann ich allen mit Sicherheit sagen. 

Diese Seite wurde weder geschaffen und versuchen wir sie zu erhalten weil es und so viel Spaß macht unsere User zu ärgern!


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso geht ihr eigentlich nicht angeln???? Ist doch schönes Wetter.......


 
Ich war heute Angeln. #6 

Hab aber meine Meinung deswegen nicht geändert :q


----------



## Achim_68 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Und haste was gefangen???


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Und haste was gefangen???


 
Einen Aal#6


----------



## Achim_68 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Gratulation! Und wie ist das Wetter bei Euch?


----------



## peterSbizarre (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Gunnar N. schrieb:
			
		

> Immer mal wieder kommt das Thema C&R hoch.Und immer wieder rufen einige User in ihren Beiträgen dazu auf.Also nutzen doch diese Leute hier dieses Board als Plattform zum Aufruf zu einer Ordnungswidrigkeit / Straftat.?!


c&r ist sicherlich kein gutes beispiel, weil es sich schon zu stark eingebürgert hat und es einem auch andauernd von profianglern vorgelebt wird. 
ich bin aber auch der meinung, dass die mods bei bestimmten themen stärker editieren als bei anderen. 



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint aber auch einige Member zu geben die darauf aus sind, Fehler oder unschöne Entscheidungen vom Team groß aufzublasen sich daran hochzuziehen. Und manchmal aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen.


ich finde das entspricht absolut nicht den tatsachen. 
ein mitglied dass sich anscheinend berechtigterweise von einem angel*groß*händler betrogen fühlt, wird hier mehrheitlich niedergemacht und editiert. dass so etwas nicht unbedingt mit rückzug und verstecken endet kann man sich auch vorher denken. #q  
da immer wieder die pn-bitte an die member gestellt wurde:
in solch einem fall sollten die mods sich lieber erst mal mit einer *pn* an das entsprechende mitglied wenden anstatt mit dem rest der idi.... in ein horn zu blasen.


----------



## Lionhead (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Gelöscht wegen Unwichtigkeit. 
Sorry
Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Dipsdive (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Achim_68 schrieb:
			
		

> Gratulation! Und wie ist das Wetter bei Euch?


 
Hmm, offensichtlich haben hier einige Leute Langeweile.....oder wollen die sich einfach nur Lustig über das Thema machen |kopfkrat


----------



## voice (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

alsooooooo.....ich bin der meinung, dass gerade in letzter zeit mehr editiert und geschlossen wird als früher....auch kann ich mich mit der methode, dass wenn in meinen augen sachliche wenn auch vehemennte kritik an den moderatoren geübt wird, dem kritiker destruktives verhalten (knüppel zwischen die beine) vorgeworfen wird (um ihn mundtod zu machen?...das ist ein fragezeichen) schlecht anfreunden. es sind hier doch einfach nur 2 lager...meines erachtens....das eine lager...es will den sansoposter...regelkonform gefönt und gestilt....das andere lager....das will die größtmögliche meinungsfreiheit und auch mal aus der wut heraus...(ich finde euch zum kotzen...bezieht sich auf einen tröööt).....deftig vom leder ziehen....natürlich sollte man bedenken, daß moderatoren auch menschen mit fehlern sind vielleicht sogar angler....und, daß handlungen auch von stimmungen und dem erfolgreichen morgendlichen stuhlgang abhängen....und vor allem, daß man jemanden keine befugnisse geben braucht, wenn er sie nicht ausübt....aber und da spreche ich nur für mich persönlich.....ich werde NIEMALS meine meinung wegen der zu erwartenden kosequenz ändern oder die art der meinungsäußerung aus angst aus dieser heimeligen gemeinschaft verbannt zu werden aufweichen...aus diesem kühlen grund bevollmächtige ich das board meine adresse jedem der mich verklagen will zu geben....ich bin euch für eure fürsorge dankbar....aber ich bin schon groß.....
der nonsansovoice


----------



## Lionhead (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> alsooooooo.....ich bin der meinung, dass gerade in letzter zeit mehr editiert und geschlossen wird als früher....auch kann ich mich mit der methode, dass wenn in meinen augen sachliche wenn auch vehemennte kritik an den moderatoren geübt wird, dem kritiker destruktives verhalten (knüppel zwischen die beine) vorgeworfen wird (um ihn mundtod zu machen?...das ist ein fragezeichen) schlecht anfreunden. es sind hier doch einfach nur 2 lager...meines erachtens....das eine lager...es will den sansoposter...regelkonform gefönt und gestilt....das andere lager....das will die größtmögliche meinungsfreiheit und auch mal aus der wut heraus...(ich finde euch zum kotzen...bezieht sich auf einen tröööt).....deftig vom leder ziehen....natürlich sollte man bedenken, daß moderatoren auch menschen mit fehlern sind vielleicht sogar angler....und, daß handlungen auch von stimmungen und dem erfolgreichen morgendlichen stuhlgang abhängen....und vor allem, daß man jemanden keine befugnisse geben braucht, wenn er sie nicht ausübt....aber und da spreche ich nur für mich persönlich.....ich werde NIEMALS meine meinung wegen der zu erwartenden kosequenz ändern oder die art der meinungsäußerung aus angst aus dieser heimeligen gemeinschaft verbannt zu werden aufweichen...aus diesem kühlen grund bevollmächtige ich das board meine adresse jedem der mich verklagen will zu geben....ich bin euch für eure fürsorge dankbar....aber ich bin schon groß.....
> der nonsansovoice


 
Warum entstehen hier 2 Lager?
Ich dachte hier im Board dreht sich grundsätzlich alles um das Angeln. Da hat man mal Meinungsverschiedenheiten, daß ist vollkommen in Ordnung. In letzter Zeit ist leider der Ton im Board immer rüder geworden, so daß auch mal korrigierend von Seiten der Mods eingegriffen wird.
Diese haben schon eingeräumt, daß sie nicht perfekt sind.
Aber das hier eine Lagerbildung beginnen soll finde ich bedenklich. Wer gegen wen und warum?
Sollte es nicht heißen DIE ANGLER gegen alle die uns unser Hobby madig machen wollen.
Ich habe gemerkt (seit kurzem), daß es in Momenten wo der Puls auf 280 schnellt, ungemein hilft,einmal den Pc auszumachen und durchzuatmen oder noch besser Angeln zu gehen.
In diesem Sinne, bitte bildet keine "Lager" und geht (wenn es möglich ist) angeln.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Moin Moin ,
ich finde die Meinungsfreiheit hört für mich da auf , wo andere bedroht,eingeschüchtert oder beleidigt wird . Klar ist aber auch das da jeder seine persönliche Messlatte  anders gelegt hat . Aber um das zu klären gibt es die Möglichkeit der PN´S und wenn sich jemand daneben benommen hat , sollte der "Boardi" genug sein sich für den Ton zu entschuldigen . Für die Sache nicht unbedingt, wenn er meint im Recht zu sein . Ich kann Kritik üben ohne mich im Ton zu vergreifen oder ? Ich glaube es erwartet keiner , das sich einer verbiegen soll oder duckmäusern . Jeder sollte doch seine Meinung sagen auch wenn sie mal nicht die der Masse enspricht oder sollte deshalb auch nicht angegriffen werden .Mein alter Lehrer hat immer gesagt , das mit dem Strom jeder schwimmen kann , nur gegen den Strom zuschwimmen und für seine Sache einzustehen , kann nicht jeder . Ich mag lieber Leute die für das was sie tun und sagen einstehen anstatt den "Sch.." einzuziehen solange der Ton stimmt und dem Mumm haben , sich zu entschuldigen , falls was nicht OK war .


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Pete (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

lionhead...ich weiß auch nicht, irgendwie hab ich das gefühl man wird hier als moderator zum buhmann irgendwelcher leute und derer eigenen unfähigkeit oder persönlichen misslichen lage...wenn ich sehe, dass manche schon den gesamten vormittag damit verbringen, irgendwelche spitzfindigen statements ellenlang zusammenzutippen, sich in philosophischer manier unendlich austoben mit dem letztendlichen ergebnis von nullkommanichts, dann muss ich mich tatsächlich fragen: habt ihr keiner arbeit nachzugehen? habt ihr nichts, woran ihr sonst eure scheinbar überschüssige geistige energie auslassen könnt?...wenn ich mich tagsüber in meinen freistunden und großen pausen hier mal reinklicke und sehe, was hier so in wenigen stunden wieder geschrieben wurde, fallen einem schon solche gedanken anheim...wohl dem, der auch noch anders kann...

zum thema moderatoren....nochmal für alle: mods machen hier diesen job ehrenamtlich!!! es gibt nicht einen cent für diese sache! alle, die einen solchen posten hier übernommen haben, haben sich durch *konstruktive* arbeit als ganz normale member erst zu dem gemacht...
genau diese *konstruktive* arbeit vermisse ich bei einer zunehmenden zahl von leuten, die hier glauben, die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen zu haben und dies nun gott und der welt mitteilen zu müssen...
*leistet mal was, bringt beiträge, anleitungen, anschauung, organisiert was, fördert, bringt euch irgendwie positiv ein...*


----------



## voice (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

und es geht schon wieder los......ok....ich fasse das von mir geschriebene nochmal kurz zusammen....ich bin alt und erzogen genug das was ich denke auch kund zu tun...und dabei nehme ich keine rücksichten auf irgendwelche mimositäten.....bin auf der anderen seite aber auch sehr sehr gerne bereit jegliche konsequenz meines handelns zu tragen....nicht mehr und nicht weniger....
voice
ps...ich habe arbeit.....
pss ...mir liegt das board und die meinungsfreiheit am herzen.....


----------



## voice (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

achso...nochn ps:
ich finde die geistige auseinandersetzung um grundsätzliche dinge des boards keine zeitverschwendung....


----------



## Pete (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

voice...wo bitte geht es denn noch um grundsätzliches...dieses thema hatten wir schon (bewußt oder eben nur unterschwellig) x-mal...fazit jedes mal: es gibt in der sache keinen reinen konsenz, irgendwann verfliegt der zorn und man wird ruhiger und deckelt die sache...man geht letztlich mit dem gefühl auseinander, das nächste gewitter ist schon vorprogrammiert...der auslöser für diese diskussion ist sicher die blöd gelaufene schnurgeschichte...und solche oder ähnlichen dinge wird es immer wieder geben...und schon beginnen wiederum ellenlange debatten und grundsatzdiskussionen...

basis der forenarbeit sind das regelwerk, der gesunde menschenverstand, mitarbeits-und mitgestaltungswille sowie toleranz und gegenseitige akzeptanz...und wer nicht willens ist, sich dieser tatsache zu stellen, hat in solch einer community nichts verloren...leute, die notorisch alles bemängeln, infragestellen, ständig am rummosern sind, will ich hier am liebsten überhaupt nicht mehr sehen...
life´s to short...


----------



## havkat (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Schlusswort?

Wär nich schlächt!


----------



## Gunnar. (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> weil es sich schon zu stark eingebürgert hat


Aha , die Einbürgerung schützt also den Betreiber des Board's vor der Strafvervolgungsbehörde.......Ne ne , das ist mir zu einfach..................bei vielen Leuten hat es sich eingebürgert zu schnell zu fahren und es schützt seltsamerweise nicht vor Kontrollen und ihren Folgen.Den Richter möcht ich sehen der dieses Agument zuläßt.............


----------



## Sockeye (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Lustiger Thread... :q 

Ein Mod sagt man soll seine Meinung posten. Und andere User schreien dies sei eine Beschneidung ihrer Meinungsfreiheit... |kopfkrat 

Aber postet bitte weiterhin euere Meinungen zur Meinungsfreiheit, ich habe den Tipp zum Datum des 1M Postings recht früh angesetzt. Los haut in die Tasten Jungs...


----------



## Gunnar. (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> leute, die notorisch alles bemängeln, infragestellen, ständig am rummosern sind, will ich hier am liebsten überhaupt nicht mehr sehen


Pete , diese Aussage halte ich für taktisch unklug.So wird den Gegnern der Moderatoren und ihrer Arbeit  Munition geliefert.--> "_Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst , bist du der Falsche für diesen Posten."............_ Undank ist der Welten Lohn.........................


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ...leute, die notorisch alles bemängeln, infragestellen, ständig am rummosern sind, will ich hier am liebsten überhaupt nicht mehr sehen...
> life´s to short...



...könnte ein Tagebucheintrag unseres Kanzlers sein.:q
Es sind aber meistens die Querdenker die sich um die bisherigen Errungenschaften verdient gemacht haben. Im Mittelalter bist Du auch als notorischer Moserer angesehen worden, weil Du vielleicht ein besseres Gesellschaftsbild als die Monarchie im Kopf hattest.Den selbigen hast Du dann auch schnell verlieren können...|uhoh:
Solche ähnlichen Sprüche kann man auch an bestimmten Stammtischen hören: Wenns da in der BRD nit passt, dann wander doch aus. Sorry, finde ich nicht gerade geistreich


----------



## Pete (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

au backe....hier wird querdenker wohl eher mit quertreiber verwechselt...und meinungsfreiheit mit narrenfreiheit...es ist scheinbar sinnlos...


----------



## Sockeye (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Um welche Errungenschaft genau kämpfst Du denn gerade?


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Wie schon gesagt, für den König waren die Querdenker auch Quertreiber.


----------



## Aali-Barba (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Wie hieß doch gleich der Ritter, der immer gegen die Windmühlen so tapfer war?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> es ist scheinbar sinnlos...


Sinnlos , weil es Andersdenkende gibt? Schade.......................Denn dann hätte Thomas den Thread umsonst eröffnet.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Don Quichotte. Aus der Biografie des Autors könnten hier sicherlich einige noch etwas lernen


----------



## Gunnar. (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> Wie hieß doch gleich der Ritter


Don Kuschmote...........??


----------



## Hummer (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



> Don Quichotte. Aus der Biografie des Autors könnten hier sicherlich einige noch etwas lernen



Wozu? Wir haben doch dich :q

Und für mich heißt es jetzt over and out und ab nach Norwegen :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hieß doch gleich der Ritter, der immer gegen die Windmühlen so tapfer war?|kopfkrat



siehe Posting No.: 117

Der Don Quichotte war allerdings nicht ganz so dämlich wie er in den Filmen dargestellt wird. Leider haben sich die Filmemacher überhaupt wenig an die Romanvorlage von 17 Hundert lömlöm gehalten.Soweit ich weiß, mußte der Autor seinerzeit das Land (Spanien) verlassen.


----------



## Pete (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

sinnlos nicht wegen der andersdenkenden, aber wegen der schönen zeit, die man hier für nichts verbringt...und nun tummel mich lieber wieder in bereichen, wo man noch übers angeln redet ....und lass euch hier weiterkäsen...


----------



## Jirko (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

hallo boardies #h

das im anonymen web geschriebene wort, kann nur mit geschriebenen argumentiert werden... mimik & gestik gehen dabei flöten... und diese mimik & gestik ist nicht selten das salz inner suppe... am tisch sitzend, mit ner weiß aufgeschäumten blondine... aug in aug, lassen sich unstimmigkeiten und meinungsverschiedenheiten in der regel viel sachlicher ausdiskutieren, als auf einer plattform, wie dem AB... die rhetorische keule ist eine ganz verzwickte, da ich an der kiste sitzend ne stramme portion zeit habe, um meine argumente und meinungen darzulegen... und genau aus diesem grund wird diese "disskusion" und alle anderen noch folgenden nichts bringen!

es wäre zu schön, wenn wir alle uns mal annen großen tisch setzen könnten (der darf auch rund sein ), um über dies & das zu philosophieren, zu lamentieren, zu diskutieren... hier im anonymen bereich des w w w bringt das ganze aber leider garnichts (mehr)... es fehlt die nonverbale kommunikation... es fehlt die tuchfühlung untereinander... es fehlt einfach an allem... und ihr würdet sehen, daß das, worüber wir alle mit brachialster gewalt versuchen zu diskutieren, völlig nichtig & belanglos ist... weil die gesprochenen worte spontane sind... aus´m herzen kommend... und schlagkräftiger...

...daher die bitte an alle, sich virtuell die hand zu reichen... es gibt wahrlich größere probleme auf mutters erden und bei einigen vielleicht auch im privaten bereich, als sich hier, jetzt und heute bis auf´s messer "auszuziehen"...

...shake hands & schlußwort, um havkats bitte zu unterschreiben!? #h


----------



## voice (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

es ist eben nicht nichts...es ist ein grundsatz....es geht um entmündigung und zwänge...es geht um kritikfähigkeit...um die geht es besonders....wenn ich meinen kunden erzähle...wenn du nicht alles unterschreibst was ich dir vorlege such dir doch jemand anderen bin ich bald...wie schon vermutet.... arbeitslos....
voice


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Moin Moin ,


			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo boardies #h
> 
> das im anonymen web geschriebene wort, kann nur mit geschriebenen argumentiert werden... mimik & gestik gehen dabei flöten... und diese mimik & gestik ist nicht selten das salz inner suppe...
> ...daher die bitte an alle, sich virtuell die hand zu reichen... es gibt wahrlich größere probleme auf mutters erden und bei einigen vielleicht auch im privaten bereich, als sich hier, jetzt und heute bis auf´s messer "auszuziehen"...
> ...



 |good:  und ich stimme auch havkats zu , macht Schluß bitte  :m .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Perückenkünstler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Hallo Jirko !

Das es ein Unterschied ist, ob ich im Web Beiträge tippe, oder in einem Gespräch von Mann zu Mann bin, darin stimme ich Dir zu. Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, daß gerade wenn man Zeit hat Argumente zu sammeln und dann erst zu tippen die Qualität der Aussage eigentlich nicht leiden sollte. Leider werde ich aber allzu oft Lügen gestraft wenn ich lese was manche tippen. Ich denke das Ergebnis in einem Gespräch würde dann entsprechend ausfallen, wenn spontan geantwortet wird und dann noch Alkohol im Spiel....

Wenn ich von mir behaupte ein Mensch zu sein, der anderen gegenüber Respekt entgegenbringt, sollte ich nicht den Fehler machen meine eigene Meßlatte der Wichtigkeit einer Angelegenheit auf andere Menschen zu übertragen. Soll heißen, daß ein jeder für sich selbst entscheidet was er als wichtig oder weniger wichtig erachtet. Nur weil ich etwas für unwichtig erachte, ist ein Mensch dem die selbe Sache wichtig ist nicht dumm (hast du auch nicht behauptet)


----------



## Tiffy (11. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Ich bin dafür das wir alle hier die Bücher von

http://www.freiherr-von-knigge.de

lesen. Die gibt es sogar online. Und danach gehts weiter 

Nix für ungut. Konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen  #h


----------



## Perückenkünstler (12. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo boardies #h
> 
> 
> es wäre zu schön, wenn wir alle uns mal annen großen tisch setzen könnten (der darf auch rund sein ), um über dies & das zu philosophieren, zu lamentieren, zu diskutieren... hier im anonymen bereich des w w w bringt das ganze aber leider garnichts (mehr)... es fehlt die nonverbale kommunikation... es fehlt die tuchfühlung untereinander... es fehlt einfach an allem... und ihr würdet sehen, daß das, worüber wir alle mit brachialster gewalt versuchen zu diskutieren, völlig nichtig & belanglos ist... weil die gesprochenen worte spontane sind... aus´m herzen kommend... und schlagkräftiger...
> ...



...wo willst Du einen so großen Tisch denn aufstellen an dem über 1.5 Mio Besucher Platz haben? Sahara?|kopfkrat

....und wo willst Du das ganze Holz hernehmen um so einen großen Tisch zu bauen ? Der Schwarzwald bleibt stehen ! :q:q


----------



## voice (12. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

@tiffy....bist du der meinung, daß die diskussion hier ohne benimm geführt wird???...wenn ja bitte wo genau???
voice


----------



## Jirko (12. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

...also um alle hier in´s „wortgefecht verfallene“ an just einen solchen tisch zu bekommen, da muß der garnich mal so groß sein perückenkünstler... musch mal guggen, hab glaub ich noch nen campingtisch bei mir im keller stehen :q  #h


----------



## Tiffy (12. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*



			
				voice schrieb:
			
		

> @tiffy....bist du der meinung, daß die diskussion hier ohne benimm geführt wird???...wenn ja bitte wo genau???
> voice





			
				Freiherr von Knigge schrieb:
			
		

> _Ein übereiltes mündliches Wort wird wieder vergessen, aber ein geschriebenes kann noch nach fünfzig Jahren, in Erben Händen, Unheil stiften_.



Einfach mal lesen


----------



## Perückenkünstler (12. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

an meinem bivy-table bringt man mit gutem Willen auch locker noch mal ne halbe Fußballmanschaft unter...vorrausgesetzt wir trinken alle aus Fingehüten..:q

@Tiffy: Freut mich, daß Du den Knigge auch kennst.|wavey: Stehen viele gute Sachen drin. Wie man Besteck bei Tische richtig einsetzt, Der Herr und die Dame (welches von beiden nach Eheschließung wieder vergessen wird..:q), und nicht zuletzt der gute Umgang untereinander im Allgemeinen.

Aber leider scheint es heutzutage eher nach der Devise zu gehen: Den Knigge kansch knigge.:b


----------



## UlliT1964 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Moin moin,
ich bin seit Januar 2002 im AB angemeldet und meine Mitgliedschaft wird heute, am 12. August 2005 enden!

Ich war nie ein sonderlich aktiver Poster, aber auch nie ein Meckerer und ich möchte möglichst ohne allzu böse Worte aus dieser Gemeinschaft scheiden. Aber das AB entwickelt sich aus meiner Sicht zu einem viel zu kommerziellen Unternehmen. Das ist "Angel-Geschäft" und nicht mehr "Angel-Hobby". Und das widerspricht mir total!

Ich habe durch das AB sehr nette Leute kennen gelernt und auch die Norwegentreffen der letzten beiden Jahre in Berlin sehr genossen. Aber grad das letzte Treffen warf Zweifel in mir auf. Zu unpersönlich, zu kommerziell, zu groß! Das ist nicht mehr das AB, wie es mal war. Das ist Kommerz pur!

Schade ... aber die Regularien, die hier mittlerweile gelten, kann ich nicht mehr akzeptieren. Ich habe in den letzten Monaten täglich hier gelesen, ohne etwas zu posten und bin jetzt zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass diese Community nicht mehr die meine ist. 

Dok und Co.: Bitte meinen Account löschen. Danke und Tschüß ...


Herzliche Grüße
Ulli


----------



## goeddoek (12. August 2005)

*AW: Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht*

Mööööönsch Ulli - mook kien Dingers #d 
Wo schall ick Di denn anners kennleern un een Beer of meer mit Di drinken  #g


----------



## offpist (18. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht"*

Hallos Zusammen,

Ich hätte da auch etwas zum Thema Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit hinzu zufügen. Nämlich das letzte Sonderheft "Fishfinder" der Rute und Rolle. Mit seriösen Journalismus hat das nichts mehr zu tun. Für fünf Euro kaufte ich es mir und erwartete einen ein Kaufübersicht mit Ausstattungvergleich und Preisen. Doch nichts dergleichen bekam ich. Das Ganze ist ganz schlecht gemachte PR vom Verlag und zwei Anbietern. Ich war von dem Heft super enttäuscht kann vor der Publikation nur warnen. Da muss einfach erlaubt sein, diese Info in eine breiten Öffentlichkeit zu tragen.


----------



## angler-jan (18. März 2008)

*AW: Kommentare zu "Meinungsfreiheit und Persönlichkeitsrecht"*

Es gab gestern eine schöne Reportage über Kriegspropaganda auf WDR. 
Was die USA bei dem Irakkrieg veranstaltet hat.Insbesondere die Presse. 
Pressefreiheit und Meinugsfreiheit gibt es nirgendswo wirklich. 
Politik verschweigt vieles und Pressemeldungen wurden schon oft unterdrückt. 
Man muss versuchen klar zu kommen. 
Ich pessönlich bin total dagegen, aber was will man als einzelner kleiner Furz da etwas anrichten. Man kann nur darüber schön diskutieren, aber auf eine Lösung kommt man nicht.

War jetzt nicht ganz das Thema, aber es hat ja etwas damit zu tun.


----------

